# There once was a story.



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 11, 2011)

So we make a story, one sentence at a time.

There once was a man, who traveled far and wide.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 11, 2011)

On his travels, he encountered a wise and ancient tortoise.


----------



## Mai (Jul 11, 2011)

The tortoise was curious about the man, and he asked him a question.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 11, 2011)

The question was "What are you doing here, you moron?! I put up a sign at the entrance saying 'Do Not Enter!'!"


----------



## Cloudsong (Jul 11, 2011)

The man answered by asking, "I've come to ask you the greatest question; does that not overrule your silly sign?"


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 11, 2011)

The tortoise responded, "No! No it doesn't! Get out! I have a cane and I'm not afraid to use it!"


----------



## Cloudsong (Jul 11, 2011)

The man sighed and sat on the tortoise's shell, saying, "I hope you don't mind me resting here; I've come a long way to see you."


----------



## Mai (Jul 11, 2011)

The tortoise was so freaked out that the man was a stalker he started beating him with the cane.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 11, 2011)

The man, being trained in Krav Maga, disarmed the tortoise and repeated "I need to talk to you."


----------



## Cloudsong (Jul 11, 2011)

Before the tortoise could reply, the ground began to shake.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 11, 2011)

A giant hole 8egan to form right next to the man and the tortoise.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 11, 2011)

The tortoise noticed that the man was looking at the hole in surprise, and picked up his cane and started beating the man with it.


----------



## Cloudsong (Jul 11, 2011)

A giant ant crawled out of the hole and latched onto the cane, wrestling the tortoise for it.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 11, 2011)

The tortoise lost his grip on the cane, tripped, and fell into the hole as the ant victoriously beat the man with the cane.


----------



## Cloudsong (Jul 11, 2011)

Then a woodchuck fell out of the sky and began chucking wood at the ant, screaming, "This is madness!!!!!"


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 11, 2011)

Then the man said "Madness? THIS
IS
SPARTA!" and kicked the ant into the hole.


----------



## Glace (Jul 11, 2011)

The chipmunk then imploded.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 11, 2011)

Then, it 2tarted raining twin bursts of blue and red eye beam2 from the sky


----------



## Cloudsong (Jul 11, 2011)

The man pulled mirrors out of his pockets and reflected the light together to make purple beams that illuminated a staircase of glass that climbed into the sky and was previously invisible.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 11, 2011)

Upon reaching the level of the clouds, the man saw a gr8, woundourous sight, and promptly fell to the grond in shock.


----------



## Mai (Jul 12, 2011)

It was a god-tier Vriska Serket!!!!!!!!


----------



## RosesBones (Jul 12, 2011)

She was trying to find John, so that they could go on a d8.


----------



## Eloi (Jul 12, 2011)

But all they could find was a G6.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 12, 2011)

So she used her Summon Portal spell but rolled a 4 and failed.


----------



## Mai (Jul 12, 2011)

She tried to use her Octet, and it landed...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 12, 2011)

on 8^8. Which was faily pointless, 8ut still.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2011)

The man gets back up in wonderment as to what is going on and is about to ask, before he is rudely interrupted!


----------



## Mai (Jul 16, 2011)

He was interrupted by none other than Vriska.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 16, 2011)

Vriska then amazed the man with her 7-pupil eye.


----------



## RosesBones (Jul 16, 2011)

The man decided that he must have this eye for his own!


----------



## Mai (Jul 17, 2011)

He reached for her eye and grabbed at it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 17, 2011)

But the Vriska vanished into nothingness, and so did the ground below the man's feet.


----------



## RosesBones (Jul 17, 2011)

It turned out that the man had stepped on a trap that was dug by some members of Team Rocket!


----------



## Mai (Jul 17, 2011)

Team Rocket was very disappointed that they didn't catch Pikachu.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 17, 2011)

Because TEAM MISSILE BOMB had already caught Pikachu.


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 18, 2011)

So Team Rocket sent a Rocket with a Pedal and a Bide to steal it from them.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 18, 2011)

It exploded.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 18, 2011)

Because AR shot it with an RPG!


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 19, 2011)

However, during the brief pause before the explosion while the bike was trying to figure out who AR was, Team Aqua dumped a a bucket of water on it, theoretically preventing the explosion from damaging anything.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 19, 2011)

The water didn't do anything.


----------



## magnemite (Jul 19, 2011)

And so, there was but one lonely survivor of the horrible crash.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 19, 2011)

His name was Wilson, and he was a coconut man.


----------



## Mai (Jul 19, 2011)

Wilson was afraid of getting eaten by a golden striped elephant.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2011)

He was on a quest to find the only psychiatrist in all of Pangaea that could treat his voraurustripachydermiaphobia.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 19, 2011)

He did not, however, know where Pangaea was.


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 31, 2011)

That was because he was stuck on the only island in the reformed world with a pair of horns sticking out of the ground.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 31, 2011)

Wait, those aren't horns! They're...!


----------



## Mai (Jul 31, 2011)

French horns who knew how to speak English!


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 31, 2011)

He went up to the english speaking french horns and stared at it.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 31, 2011)

The stare caused the French Horns to EXPLODE.


----------



## RosesBones (Aug 1, 2011)

The explosion knocked Wilson into the ocean!


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 1, 2011)

He soon became dehydrated.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 1, 2011)

But he got to Pangaea.


----------



## Mai (Aug 1, 2011)

He climbed onto land and claimed it as his own.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 1, 2011)

And then he was promptly conquered by Soviet Russia, as everyone was being conquered by Soviet Russia those days.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 3, 2011)

He asked the nearest soldier if he knew something about the psychiatrist.


----------



## Mai (Aug 3, 2011)

But the soldier _was_ the psychiatrist!


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 6, 2011)

He took Wilson to his office and gave him some water.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 7, 2011)

Wilson begged the psychiatrist for help.


----------



## Mai (Aug 8, 2011)

The psychiatrist refused, as he figured it would be better for the man's sanity to figure it out himself.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wilson walked away and then went to the zoo.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 8, 2011)

He saw a kangaroo.


----------



## Ever (Aug 8, 2011)

The kangaroo was licking a rainbow candy cane.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 10, 2011)

Wilson asked a zoo worker how the candy cane got there.


----------



## Ever (Aug 10, 2011)

The zoo worker keeper was drunk.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

He had be drinking candy corn liqueur.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 10, 2011)

The zoo worker started to chase after Wilson.


----------



## Ever (Aug 10, 2011)

Wilson ran for cover and hid in the giraffe enclosure.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 11, 2011)

There he remembered that he had gone to the zoo because the psychiatrist told him to solve his problem himself.


----------



## Ever (Aug 12, 2011)

His psychiatrist's name was Harrison.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 13, 2011)

He was originally American and had become a Soviet soldier because the whole Pangaea was conquered by the Soviet Union.


----------



## Ever (Aug 13, 2011)

Harrison always told Wilson to look beyond the obvious.


----------



## Tails (Aug 13, 2011)

But Wilson wasn't much of a thinker.


----------



## Ever (Aug 13, 2011)

So he walked to the nearest rug shop, 40 miles away, even though he had a car.


----------



## Tails (Aug 13, 2011)

By the time he had reached the rug shop it was closed.


----------



## Ever (Aug 13, 2011)

So he took a nap.


----------



## Tails (Aug 13, 2011)

When the owner returned to open the store, he tripped over Wilson.


----------



## Ever (Aug 13, 2011)

Th owner's name was Kiki.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 14, 2011)

, who was a random black chick that had a pet Mudkip.


----------



## Ever (Aug 15, 2011)

Kiki kicked Wilson (and accidentally her Mudkip) all the way to New Zeland!


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 16, 2011)

There, Wilson realized that he was supposed to cure himself of the fear of being eaten by a golden striped elephant.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 16, 2011)

He had to be quick, for the Golden Striped Elephant of Khatmandoo was hunting for him, its thousand tusks covered in the blood of its victims.


----------



## Ever (Aug 17, 2011)

(Why was a Kathmandu elephant in New Zeland?)

The Mudkip was its next unfortunate victim.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 17, 2011)

The Elephant was merciless, having crushed an orphanage full of cute little orphan ponies with its clawed feet, thick as trunks to get to its next meal, the Mudkip.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 17, 2011)

The Mudkip unleashed a torrent of water.


----------



## Ever (Aug 18, 2011)

That just made the elephant angry.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 18, 2011)

The elephant squished the Mudkip like it was nothing.


----------



## Ever (Aug 18, 2011)

It was about to eat Wilson when it saw a groundhog.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wilson attempted to save himself by clibing a tree.


----------



## Ever (Aug 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, the elephant knocked it over.


----------



## RosesBones (Aug 22, 2011)

Suddenly, the groundhog decided that it was winter, and a blanket of snow three feet thick fell to the ground.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 22, 2011)

Wilson watched in awe as he realized this was no ordinary groundhog: this was the God of Really Weird Coincidences, Qwertyuiop.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 22, 2011)

He asked Qwertyuiop for a basket of cupcakes.


----------



## RosesBones (Aug 22, 2011)

But Qwertyuiop was not very good at conjuring delicious baked goods.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 22, 2011)

But by a really weird coincidence, it rained Welshcakes!


----------



## Ever (Aug 24, 2011)

The Welshcakes tasted like oranges mixed with nectarines.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 25, 2011)

The elephant was allergic to nectarines and conveniently died.


----------



## Ever (Aug 26, 2011)

Wilson ran to the river and jumped in fully clothed.


----------



## RosesBones (Aug 26, 2011)

His clothes got very wet and heavy.


----------



## Ever (Aug 27, 2011)

He was suddenly afraid that he would drown.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 1, 2011)

The fish watched in earnest.


----------



## Ever (Sep 2, 2011)

Then suddenly, they began to speak!


----------



## Flareth (Sep 4, 2011)

They spoke German, which Wilson did not understand.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 5, 2011)

He did, however, know what they were warning him about. A dark figure swam towards them.


----------



## RosesBones (Sep 5, 2011)

It was a whale!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 5, 2011)

A disappointingly small but still big whale.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 5, 2011)

It was an evil mutant, just like the elephant.


----------



## Ever (Sep 6, 2011)

The whale had strange warlike protrusions coming out of it's head.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 9, 2011)

One of which was a chocolator, which turned ordinary chocolate into dark chocolate.


----------



## Ever (Sep 10, 2011)

Wilson preferred white chocolate himself.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 10, 2011)

He pulled out a bar of white chocolate and threw it at the whale.


----------



## Ever (Sep 11, 2011)

The whale, having chocolator ears, was taken aback at the 'impure' white chocolate.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 11, 2011)

The whale started to chase Wilson!


----------



## Ever (Sep 11, 2011)

Wilson started swimming but ran into a beaver dam and got his head stuck!


----------



## Automata heart (Sep 11, 2011)

then, a cow came of of nowhere and kicked the damn to bits!


----------



## Ever (Sep 11, 2011)

Relieved, Wilson kept swimming only to be confronted by angry beavers.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 13, 2011)

He tried to explain that it was the cow that destroyed their dam(n).


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 13, 2011)

One of the whale's warlike protrusions, a set of gatling guns firing mini-warheads, started firing at Wilson!


----------



## Ever (Sep 14, 2011)

Wilson was shot in the ankle.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 14, 2011)

He limped onshore, and cried out to the woods for help.


----------



## Ever (Sep 16, 2011)

Thw woods remanied silent except for the rustling of wind in the brances.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 16, 2011)

Then, out of nowhere, an owl appears. And you ask him: "Did you know you're weak to electricity?"

I am hoping for something here.


----------



## Ever (Sep 16, 2011)

(This is in third person featuring Wilson)

The owl cocked his head, and to Wilson's amazement, asked, "Mooquack?"


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 26, 2011)

And that was the last thing the owl would ask, for Joltik/Bachuru appeared on a cloud and used Charge Beam on it.


----------



## Ever (Sep 26, 2011)

It started raining Bachurus!


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 27, 2011)

After five minutes, a Spidermom-sized Galvantula fell from the sky and the Bachuru rain stopped.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 27, 2011)

There were little sparky patches of ground where the Bachurus had hit, so the dead owl came back to life and cleaned it all up


----------



## Ever (Sep 28, 2011)

One Bachuru was still alive!


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 29, 2011)

So was the giant Galvantula, who was its mother.


----------



## Ever (Sep 30, 2011)

Wilson had arachnophobia.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 30, 2011)

His arachnophobia was even more severe than his aformentioned voraurustripachydermiaphobia.


----------



## Ever (Oct 1, 2011)

He had a breakdown.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 6, 2011)

So did the Bachuru.


----------



## Dar (Oct 6, 2011)

and then, out of complete amazement, the owl started playing table tennis with the Gavantula, while Wilson and the Bachuru got over their breakdowns by doing the tango o_O


----------



## Monoking (Oct 7, 2011)

then, the galvantula beat the owl in table tennis and ate it's head.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 7, 2011)

When suddenly it begins to rain skittles.


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 7, 2011)

Everyone still alive tasted the rainbow.


----------



## Dar (Oct 7, 2011)

and then people used the skittlez for machine gun ammo, and made an army of vampirical unicorns, ninja squirrels, and evil marshmallows. (see signature, inspired by Popcorn the Magic Plot Bunny)


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 7, 2011)

A war started between the old man and 10,000 Bachurus with skittles as bullets.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 7, 2011)

They have infinite ammo, cuz they have that man from the Skittles advert whose touch can turn whatever he touches into Skittles! (Handy!)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 7, 2011)

But suddenly,the man who could turn things into skittles from the advert was shot and bled out in a medical tent, leaving behind a widow and three kids.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 8, 2011)

The Bachurus won by electrocuting the old man.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 8, 2011)

Who then had a heart attack, causing the bachrus to...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 8, 2011)

explode, blowing up the world. Everyone got in rockets and went off to live on other planets.


----------



## Dar (Oct 8, 2011)

then they did the potty dance


----------



## Monoking (Oct 8, 2011)

While eating cookies shaped like mount rushmore.


----------



## Dar (Oct 8, 2011)

yes |3


----------



## Monoking (Oct 8, 2011)

And then slurms mackensie showed up.


----------



## Dar (Oct 8, 2011)

and then the turtle from page 1 shows up


----------



## Monoking (Oct 8, 2011)

And eats slurms mackensie.


----------



## Dar (Oct 8, 2011)

and then barfs up Marowaks


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 8, 2011)

On one of the planets, conveniently the EXACT SAME LANDMASS AND ATMOSPHERE AS EARTH, Mordekaiser, Lord of the Loud, Keeper of the Heavy, Master of the Metal, found an AutoTune machine.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 8, 2011)

Mordekaiser then proceeded to amass an army of self-conscious tweens with his poorly written mainstream music.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 8, 2011)

but was defeated by ash's secret son. xD then, a giant....


----------



## Ever (Oct 9, 2011)

Dinosuar came! A ninja was riding on it.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 9, 2011)

And the Ninja suddenly revealed itself to be the People's Champion.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 9, 2011)

the champion ninja then threw a ninja star, hitting...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 9, 2011)

...himself in the back of the head, seeing as the circumference of this planet was comically small. The champion fell of his dinosaur and died. The dinosaur...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 9, 2011)

sobbed at the loss of his ninja master, going on a rampage, killing.....


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 9, 2011)

...the fish that jumped and ash's son.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 9, 2011)

a time paradox was created because the fish hadn't jumped yet, and the fish jumps when it wants to.
Now knowing it would eventually die, the fish gave everything to charity and killed itself, causing a serious disruption of the time-space continum...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

Dialga and Palkia started fighting. However, a Bachuru got in their way and killed them.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 9, 2011)

Suddenly, everything went black, for Azerbooboo, the God of Time and Space, had turned off his DS.

(One sentence at a time, folks.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 9, 2011)

He then took a drink of apple cider and proceeded to build a house of cards.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 9, 2011)

Which turned into a real house but then...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 9, 2011)

It crashed, destroying about 50 million universes in the process.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 10, 2011)

When that happened, a new universe was created, and all others were destroyed, along with their inhabitants, except for....


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 10, 2011)

Its hedgehog community.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 10, 2011)

Who started protesting against the Bachurus.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 10, 2011)

Who promptly committed genocide upon the hedgehogs.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 10, 2011)

But then, the hedgehogs came back to life as zombies and ate the bachrhu princess.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 10, 2011)

And set up their own Republic.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 10, 2011)

It was called the Republic Of Unicorns.


----------



## Dar (Oct 10, 2011)

but then, unicorns got mad at them for using a copyrighted name, and used thier marshmallow lazers and turned them into gumballs |:3


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 11, 2011)

They then melted all the gumballs and used them to build a large steeple in honor of their greatness.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 11, 2011)

Then, two unicorn mages started engaging in sloppy makeouts with each other.


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 11, 2011)

Everyone else watched in awe.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 11, 2011)

Except for one boy, who...


----------



## hyphen (Oct 11, 2011)

Was robbing a robber,which was..


----------



## Monoking (Oct 11, 2011)

..Robbing officer jake (jenny's brother) of all his...


----------



## hyphen (Oct 11, 2011)

Chocolate,which was filled with...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 11, 2011)

Raspberry flavored banana creme, which was made on the day...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 11, 2011)

...the multiverse was created out of Azerbooboo's giant pimple.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 11, 2011)

Sudddenly, a bunch of hippies gathered on the lawn and began to..


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 11, 2011)

scream "WE WANT BACHURUS BACK FOR...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 11, 2011)

..NOW. WE ONLY NEED TO BORROW THEM FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS. THEN YOU CAN HAVE THEM BACK.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 11, 2011)

Ignore them, and throw a Bachuru at...


----------



## Dar (Oct 11, 2011)

a flying pig. the pig gets mad and then...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 11, 2011)

filed a lawsuit.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 11, 2011)

It was thrown out of court because...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 11, 2011)

..It was too RIDONKULOUS for the judge.


----------



## Dar (Oct 11, 2011)

Then the judge throws a Whopper Jr. at the flying pig.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 12, 2011)

The flying pig throws it back, but it misses and hits...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 12, 2011)

...the self-destruct button, causing...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 12, 2011)

..The worlds to collide.


----------



## Dar (Oct 15, 2011)

making one new giant world thats...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

...Full of ood, new creatures led by one giant creature named arceus.


----------



## Dar (Oct 15, 2011)

and the creatures are named the oods


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

Dark Koala said:


> and the creatures are named the oods


GAAH so much typo

*Ahem*

....And the creatures all had...


----------



## hyphen (Oct 15, 2011)

potatos,which were...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

...Unfinished parts leading to holes in their hearts.


----------



## Dar (Oct 15, 2011)

...and then eating exploding ice cream.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 15, 2011)

A guy then fell out of the sky,and landed on...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

...My house, so i killed him for interrupting my writing.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 15, 2011)

He got buried in the Arctic.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

Where a bunch of abomasnow and snover found, him, (and he was alive!) and nursed him back to health.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 15, 2011)

They were then sued for malpractice; toes aren't supposed to shoot ice.


----------



## Dar (Oct 15, 2011)

And then they started shooting ice out of their fingernails


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

And he was very grateful he was behind them when they started shooting, so he escaped with Ugg Boots and...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

..Used them to fight off bigfoot, who...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 17, 2011)

was just an innocent bystander.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

Once bigfoot was killed, Giovanni came out of nowhere, clapping slowly.
He said to the man...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

"Your power is impressive, I wish to make a proposition, hopefully my using you won't make you destroy my lab!" I do before you get there, so seeing as his lab is no longer there...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 17, 2011)

because the Bachurus had destroyed it.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

Giovanni dispatches a crack team to eliminate them, but en route they meet me, and I'm never happy to see Team Rocket members...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

...because they had destroyed your eyes.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Giovanni orders the man to kill the bachrus and yami.


----------



## Shoe (Oct 18, 2011)

Revealed at the top of the staircase was the Great Cod.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Shoe said:


> Revealed at the top of the staircase was the Great Cod.


That has nothing to do with what i said.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

But I know Kamehameha and several really (ironic) cool Fire Jutsus!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 25, 2011)

And then, another Bachuru appeared. It was eating a pop tart.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

But now I've finished dealing with the Rocket members, I sit down for a bottle of apple tango and a sausage roll or 20!


----------



## Dar (Nov 3, 2011)

But then, a *GIANT PIG* comes down and eats you.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

I pry open its mouth and eventually jump out, before wiping the saliva off my boots!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

The Bachuru throws the poptart at your face.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm an ex-ROOT ANBU, I eat it!!!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

But you get poisoned.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Then, a wild mewthree appeared.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 5, 2011)

The Bachuru asked him if he had seen his mother.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 5, 2011)

I ask Mewthree where his twin and lover is!


----------

